# Bud's Guns



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone had any experience with buying via internet from Bud's?

Thanks


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have read on several forums of many having good transactions with them. My one and only was not and so I cannot and will not recommend them. Others may be along to tell you their impressions, though.


----------



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Who would you recommend?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Tom and his staff at TopGunSupply.com, JCweaponry.com or many of the other long time members and vendors at the Classified sections here and other gun forums. Looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

ccm said:


> Anyone had any experience with buying via internet from Bud's?
> 
> Thanks


I recently purchased a 24/7 Duo-Tone 45cal. from them on Dec. 2. I had the gun I wanted secured with my Credit Card(They don't charge your card unless you cancel your order) then I promptly sent them a Money Order. After they received my Money Order they shipped the gun out in about 3-4days. The good thing about it is you can keep track of everything through their website. I had the gun shipped to my FFL which costs me $25 to pick it up. I have to say that I would purchase a firearm from them again and I do recommend them. Just be careful to choose the right payment option for you on their website.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have only bought one gun from Bud's, no problems at all. I'll use them again.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've bought many guns through bud's and have recieved great service and product at a decent price. real good selection too. i recomend them to anyone buying online.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I've purchased two rifles and three handguns over the past year from them, all transactions without any problems. They do take a bit longer to get stuff out the door than many other places, but overall they do fine.

PhilR.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I've purchased from Bud's, no complaints here.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've ordered off the net and I've been in the shop. They'll make it right if it aint when you get what you bought.

Buds makes a lot of money on *returning* customers. And that's how they like it.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

ccm said:


> Who would you recommend?


Gunbroker.com:smt023 I have bought one there at a price that was cheaper than Bud's (an XD45c). Whenever I'm looking for a new (or used) handgun, I go there first now to at least get an idea of pricing. Of course if you buy from them you need to add in shipping and transfer fees. Just my .02:smt033


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've ordered off the net and I've been in the shop. They'll make it right if it aint when you get what you bought.
> 
> Buds makes a lot of money on *returning* customers. And that's how they like it.


I don't doubt it, I just don't see me as a repeat cutomer. I have read a lot of things about them. My experience was not a good one and so I was not only surprised, but so disappointed that I decided that they would never get anymore business from me. Not even in as little as a recommendation.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> I don't doubt it, I just don't see me as a repeat cutomer. I have read a lot of things about them. My experience was not a good one and so I was not only surprised, but so disappointed that I decided that they would never get anymore business from me. Not even in as little as a recommendation.


What happened?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have had a couple of great experiences with Buds and I highly recommend them to friends and family. The prices are good, their reputation is well deserved and they have a great online store and brick-and-mortar store. I noticed they have had notices lately about the increased business and some phone system changes they have done. If you experience anything less than stellar service at the moment I have to believe its because of the election-hysteria.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

unpecador said:


> What happened?


I'm curious as well.

I don't think I've ever heard/read anything bad about them. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> I don't doubt it, I just don't see me as a repeat cutomer. I have read a lot of things about them. My experience was not a good one and so I was not only surprised, but so disappointed that I decided that they would never get anymore business from me. Not even in as little as a recommendation.


It is only right to describe your reasons for negative reccomendations especialy when you make multiple posts regarding same. Unwillingness to do so makes us think your reasoning might be in error. Most on this forum lay it out as they see it and allow us to properly judge merits of the particular item for ourselves.

When unwilling to give us the full story it might be best to not give us any of it.

Just my $.02


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

My order was placed online via their website. All items showed they were in stock. I called prior to actually placing the order and the person I spoke to said the same. I placed the order online. 5 days later I called and had been told that the items haven't shipped yet because a couple of them were out of stock. They said that they had expected it to go out within a few days and that I would be notified when it was sent. A week later I called back and the order was supposed to ship out that afternoon. I called back the next day and it still had not been shipped. The next day when I called (and quite irate) I was told that it did get sent.

A week later I received my package and two items were missing. I called back and explained to whom I spoke with that on the packed invoice the two missing items were circled in two different colors of ink and that they were missing from the package. This person said those items had been out of stock and that the order was completed and shipped when they got restocked. I explained that the items were not sent with the others on my order. I was told that it would be checked into and I would get a call back that day (I called in the morning). I did not. I called back again the next morning and the person who said I would get a call back the day before said he got tied up with some stuff and forgot to call me back.

He discoverd that the items that were in stock were set aside while waiting for the missing items to come in (not unusual as I have worked retail and used to do the same). When those items were restocked, someone forgot to backfill the previous orders before setting the rest out. That's why the second delay as they were out again. Then my order was complete but not packaged together and so what I got was incomplete. They were out again and had rush ordered more and were going to send out the two items when they arrived next.

I eventually got all I ordered. However, the apparent inneptitude of the individual or individuals that happened to be involved in processing my order left me with such a lack of confidence that I had made up my mind. Business is business. You only get one chance to make a first impression. They did and it was not good. I have no idea if these people still work there or not, if they knew what they were doing or not, or whatever the condition of their business is in. I am glad it was not a firearm or anything terribly high dollar. It seemed like a simple enough order to test the waters with a new vendor. I am now even more selective of online vendors because of this experience.

If you choose to doubt my credibility at all, that is your choice. I have seen buisnesses conduct themselves differently face-to-face than they do online as well. I do not know what the case was with this order and will not get nor give a second chance to find out. I stated in my first reply that I have read many good things about them. My personal experience was not favorable. Having worked in retail I know what customer service is all about. I also know that things happen with regard to stock and restocking that are out of the control of the seller because they have to order and have shipped from vendors. I also know that fair is fair and you do what you can to make things as right as they can be. No attempt to reduce shipping cost or offer any discount or future store credit was made. Didn't surprise me much at that point as I didn't expect much from them and got what I expected.

Your mileage may vary, I won't drive that road again.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Growler67,
We can now clearly appreciate your reasons for negative reccomendation of Bud's. That would have been my last business dealing with them also. I have never ordered anything from them so was quite interested in responses to the OP's query. I do a fair amount of purchasing on-line and have considered purchasing from them but have yet to do so.

In terms of doubting your credability. I did not doubt I simply wanted expansion of your reasoning beyond your obvious dislike of the organization. We all help each other by asking and answering questions. Sometimes our first answer isn't adequate or is misunderstood. Requests for clarification/expansion are the norm. Sometimes I am rather blunt in how I ask questions and make statements. That is just me. I am to old to retrain and don't have enough time left to wait long for answers. 

Thank you and have a good day.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Context and subtlety are hard to gauge on the internet. I too am too old for certain kinds of things. One thing I have never taken kindly to whether in person or on the internet is to have my integrity challenged. I know what kind of person I am and to be questioned is one thing. To be challenged is yet another. I do not know everything there is to know and I have never claimed to be anything I am not. Questions, answers and clarifications are why we all come to places like this and other forums.

I answer what I can and ask as well. I can and have been corrected on things before and fully expect to in the future as well. Forgive my terse reaction, it was just that....a reaction. I hope I have answered and clarified for those that needed or wanted more than my original responses. No offense nor malice was ever intended.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Thanks *Growler67* for the response, definitely a series of unfortunate events, its good to know things eventually worked out for you. I too would have a negative impression and probably wouldn't buy from them again had my first order transpired like yours. That said, I have purchased from Bud's on four separate occasions, from guns to accessories and each was a positive experience from beginning to end.


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

Made my first purchase of a handgun, Taurus PT 92 , on-line from gallery of guns earlier this year.
Very happy with service and price, no complaints.
I'd recommend them to anyone looking for a firearm.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Who was it you talked to at Buds...Bud himself is usually not the person you talk to but he is reachable if you were to ask for him. I'm not saying you are not right in your opinion It's just been my experience that when ever I had a problem I asked for the boss man and it was quickly solved. LOL most of my issues were just not being able to get the one that was dealing with me to haggle as much as I was. But loves to wheel and deal. I once seen him trade 5 AK's (Yugoslav) for a pallet of dog food...no lie..dog food! I don't think he has a dog. Ended up selling it in the store..heh

From what you said I don't think I would want to mess with them either. I can't remember all the guys that work there and I've not made it to Paris Ky in a while but the shop has always been good to me. I know a lot of peopel that have bought more than one gun from them. I haven't bought off their site or gunbroker. I'll see the listings and just call them and work the deal like that or go up.

Sorry you had a bad time with them. Being a Kentuckian I feel bad when people have an issue within my home state.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I recently purchased a handgun from them based on price and some online reviews I read. The only issues I had was that my FFL was not in their list so he had to fax over his license. He did that but had to do it again 2 days later because they did not receive the first. Other than that delay the transaction was smooth. I will likely buy from them again as they are cheaper than my local shops on everything I have priced out so far except ammo.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I have bought atleast 6 guns through buds. I have also traded wih them I have never had a problem. In fact I even have a Budsguns credit card.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

kcdano said:


> I have bought atleast 6 guns through buds. I have also traded wih them I have never had a problem. In fact I even have a Budsguns credit card.:smt1099


Trading with buds and get interesting. I swear..He (Bud) will take anything! I've seen some really odd things in that shop.

I wish they still come to the gun shows. Used to see them set up at a few of them. I guess they have their hands full with the website, gunbroker, as well as the walk in traffic. It's usually pretty crowded in the shop these days.


----------

